# Garden Ridge has fantastic sale!



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Garden Ridge is having a sale right now that I thought I would pass on. All of their Halloween Lemax, floral, scarecrows, lighted garden stakes and animation is buy one, get one 50% off!!! If anyone was looking to buy those large, expensive, animated figures that they sell this is the time to do it. They have a large selection to choose from.:jol:


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

went to Garden Ridge the other day and bought doctor shivers and count vigor. buy one, get one 50% off!!


----------

